# Saugeye Seminar at Fishing Expo



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey fellow Saugeye enthusiasts i am looking forward to doing the Saugeye seminars at the Columbus Fishing Expo. Was thinking I would open this thread and see what questions you would like to see covered at the show. You can post your questions here or p.m. me if you want. Not saying will be able to get to all of them but will help in making the time I have the most useful to help ones have a better understanding of how to find them and catch them. 
Also I will be at the Big Joshy Swimbait booth all 3 days answering questions and helping in the booth. Look forward to meeting as many OGF members that I can. Thanks again.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a chance for all of us to hear a real expert on fishing! Also a great way to break cabin fever.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Only 1 question: When you coming out on the boat with me?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Will be there Sunday morning with Bobby..

First question..
what grade dynamite do you use to catch your eyes in shallow settings like indian vs deeper lakes like alum.

2nd. Since your fish are so easy to catch that you could use aluminum foil, do you have a brand you prefer?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Gps #`s? .... i think maybe advice on those tough times. Like dead winter open water,post spawn you know right after spawn that small dead period.,and dog days of summer. Catching fish in november,december is usually easier then january,febuary. Ect. ... 

Thanks troy


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll just be the be the heckler in the audience giving you a hard time! 

No how about patterning eyes? Likely spots to start searching for different times of year and different weather factors.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

Fishslim

Looking forward to the fishing expo coming up. It's exciting that we have a show based on our local fishing here in Ohio now!

Here's two questions I'd love to here your thoughts on:

1) Saugeye suspending. Myth? Rare? Do you think they suspend, is it worth targeting suspending Saugeyes (or are they in a neutral non-feeding mood) 



2) What are the biggest variables that determine where and how you target s-eyes
- time of year/seasonal movements
- recent weather
- water temperature
- Wind
- current
- structure (spot on the spot?)
- ect ect 

Awesome to see someone committed to helping others learn and not just "baiting hooks"


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

you have discussed lures and presentation at length on here but it is still the location and timing that I am trying to piece together. looking forward to it.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great questions so far WELL most of them. Lol keep them coming. Stratoski I like all brands of foil but only after I have cooked Saugeye on it scent is so important.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Not sure exactly how to word this, but I will try:

I would like to learn more about the differences in location , and behavior of more current orientated S-eye found in rivers, or in the more river like reservoirs such as Griggs , and O'Shay, and that of the S-eye found in more traditional lake like reservoirs such as Buckeye, Alum, and Indian. 

The river/Griggs/Oshay fish, I find are more difficult to locate, and narrow in on a pattern. Is there something I am missing?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you Troy! 
Troy is a great fisherman and friend. Any time you can pick up a tip it will help you become a better fisherman. The mistake most of us make, including myself is not adapting to change. Change in lakes , rivers, structure, lures, time of year, fish movements, tactics, patterns during various times of the year. I see people at Indian lake, my home lake, continue to fish the same way, same locations, as they did 8 -10 years ago in the SAUGEYE boom YEARS! Most of this has changed. Throwing a Vibe 10 months out of the year will catch fish about 2 or 3 months! But if you want to be consistent fisherman, we must be willing to change, and change quickly! This is where a great partner, or partners, will help put fish in the cooler. The more fisherman friends you have, that will tell you the truth, the better advantage you will have! If you catch an accidental saugeye bluegill fishing once, or twice, you may have a new saugeye spot! This happened to me 5 years ago, and I'm still on those fish today! So pay attention to every detail and learn from others who are consistent! Fish will always throw you a curve, but we can shorten that curve a little bit and catch fish on a semi consistent basis each and every year! Never stop educating yourself, learning, and paying attention to what others are doing! When one is catching fish i pay attention and mimick exactly what they are doing!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Fronts, rising or falling temperatures, barometric pressure, moon phases, major and minor peak times, seasons, do you factor any of these conditions in your decision making as to when and where you will fish?

I have a pretty good idea how these conditions affect bass, but being pretty new to saugeye fishing I'm not too familiar with their habits other than knowing they are a roaming species, which for me so far has made it harder to pattern them.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

polebender said:


> Fronts, rising or falling temperatures, barometric pressure, moon phases, major and minor peak times, seasons, do you factor any of these conditions in your decision making as to when and where you will fish?
> 
> I have a pretty good idea how these conditions affect bass, but being pretty new to saugeye fishing I'm not too familiar with their habits other than knowing they are a roaming species, which for me so far has made it harder to pattern them.


I think most seasoned fisherman understand fronts, temp, and barometric pressure etc. Wind is a huge factor in my home lake. Because certain wind directions move saugeyes through specific pinch points, and many small channels. But on a side note that happened this year is pretty hard to believe.
The last 7 " snow event we had the saugeye were biting like crazy during that storm. We were canceled from school the next day, (teacher) so i called a few buddies to go saugeye fishing, they all said day after a front, blue bird sky's, no way fish will bite. Caught a limit and threw another 6-8 back. So sometimes we might over thing these conditions from time to time. When its fishing time, and I'm off, I go despite terrible frontal conditions!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow this was just supposed to be a question thread. I won't have anything to say Carp answering them all now.lol guess I will just take notes and repeat later. Wow good stuff for the ice guys.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I would like to know about what rods, reels,lines that you are using. Detecting soft bites has been my issue. And also the knots you connect from line to lures. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

carp said:


> I think most seasoned fisherman understand fronts, temp, and barometric pressure etc. Wind is a huge factor in my home lake. Because certain wind directions move saugeyes through specific pinch points, and many small channels. But on a side note that happened this year is pretty hard to believe.
> The last 7 " snow event we had the saugeye were biting like crazy during that storm. We were canceled from school the next day, (teacher) so i called a few buddies to go saugeye fishing, they all said day after a front, blue bird sky's, no way fish will bite. Caught a limit and threw another 6-8 back. So sometimes we might over thing these conditions from time to time. When its fishing time, and I'm off, I go despite terrible frontal conditions!


Amen! And alot of times its not what the saugeye are doing,but what the bait is doing to make the saugeye change habbits. 
That and certain times of year the saugeye just dont stop eating,regardless of weather conditions.

Super excited to see what a real fishing show looks like,rather then the boreing boat/vacation shows that seemed to suck worst,and worst yearly.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Wow this was just supposed to be a question thread. I won't have anything to say Carp answering them all now.lol guess I will just take notes and repeat later. Wow good stuff for the ice guys.


I'm guessing carp wants to be part of the show too! Lol! I don't think he really understood the gist of my question, so I guess I'll have to rephrase it.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Troy, if you can't make it out for the seminar can you send carp out to do it !!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Can someone take meeting minutes? I have to work this weekend and can't attend.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Carpman expo is not this weekend it is next one February 13-15


----------



## Hendershot (Dec 27, 2014)

I guess a problem not so much a question I have is locating fish after major water depth changes ie drawing down of a lake, heavy rain rising water. For me rivers/streams fish easier for eyes in these situations but put them into a lake situation and I struggle more. I have always felt that if u find saugeyes they will eat. So I guess the movement and tryin to figure out of they have moved greatly or just a short distance has always puzzled me. 


Hendershot


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Carpman said:


> Can someone take meeting minutes? I have to work this weekend and can't attend.


Here here! I just found out that I will be out of town that weekend too!!!! LOL, anyway some good info here, anyway of getting a preview to a few of the questions fishslim???


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Carpman said:


> Can someone take meeting minutes? I have to work this weekend and can't attend.


It'd be pretty cool if someone could take videos of the seminars and post them. I'm going to try and make it out one day just don't know which yet.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I know you fish a lot at low light or night. I only fish during the daylight hours. Compare night fishing and day fishing strategies.

Artificial vs. jig tipped with minnow/crawler.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

You got 30 minutes; hope u talk fast..


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey slim. Need info. I know when. Where? and will u be talking each day and at what time. I will be attending and taking notes.

Snuff


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Snuff speaking Friday at 7 to 7:30 Saturday will be 5 to 5:30 on Sunday 11 to 11:30 all 3 days will be speaking at the hawg trough. Yes it is going to be hard to pack alot of info in a half hour. I can talk fast lol but as mentioned feel free to stop at Big Joshy Booth i will be at show in booth all 3 days to talk swimbaits and any other questions you have. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Maybe jerkbaits and like colors jerk cadence etc?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry about hi-jacking the thread! 

Troy is a pro, and fishes circles around me.

I'm basically just an ice guy who hunts to much.

Go listen to Troy at the EXPO!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

No pro here and great answers just looking for questions on this thread. Lol I am sure you were catching eyes thru the ice last night.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Lots of good Questions. 

Maybe,,,, Just MAYBE you will need a sticky at the top of this forum for questions.

Here's your first... Dirty water compared to semi clear water. Average mid summer day, not night fishing. On a lake that you know pretty good. Where would you start. Oh yea, you haven't been on this lake for the last week.
I know there's different conditions as far as cloud cover and wind direction but just a, (if there's such a thing) average day.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

allbraid said:


> I would like to know about what rods, reels,lines that you are using. Detecting soft bites has been my issue. And also the knots you connect from line to lures. Looking forward to it.



Detecting soft bites as well and fine tuning and dead sticking. As in how hard to twitch and what not.


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Troy, When you use a jighead is black your no. 1 color and when you use bigger then 1/8 jigheads how do you fish it slow and keep it from snagging them in the rocks. when you use a vibe do you rip it fast and then slow. thanks


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well getting a great response from everyone. Skippy you may be on to something after seminars we will see about a ongoing question thread on saugeyes. I am writing questions down will try to answer as many as i can but will also keep list at booth and if you stop by will personally try to answer your questions. Keep them coming. Thanks


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Key factors for locating and triggering saugeyes. I mostly troll and the fish seem to disappear in late summer/early fall.


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

big fish on and I already have our tickets


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

How about some spillway fishing information. Live bait verses artificial, effect of flow rates.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

More good questions.. I think that a lot of fishermen are just not versatile enough. Not really willing to REALLY try something different. A mine set of this worked last week so it still should work today. Not even trying to adapt to that days conditions.
A case in point. Lets say it's to windy to drift fish the way you want. A simple cheap drift bag tied off to the bow of your boat will turn the bow into the wind and slow your speed darn near in half.
One has to be able to adapt. fast, slow, deep, shallow or somewhere in between. I've said it before, " There's no silver bullet ".
Swims,twister tails, cranks, stickbaits, jigs, surface lures, spinners, and then there's ALL the different colors of theses tools. Nothing works all the time. 
There's a difference in fishing and once in awhile catching some and fishing and doing better then average"most" of the time.
Fishing seminars, books, web sites such as this one will help you out but one still will have to put in some hard times putting it all together.

The ONLY hard and fast rule about saugeye/walleye fishing is,,,, there isn't one. 

Oh yea. The reason for my question on my other post was to just try in help those who only can get out fishing on weekends.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well for the fun of it Boatfisherdude yes Saugeyes suspend. I usually am not fishing for these Saugeyes. Alumking will be able to answer that better on how to get them. he will being talking as well at Expo on Alum eyes and white bass. I will in march fish deeper areas by known spawning areas with jigs and minnow or usually a blade bait either vertically pumped over fish or cast it sink it to bottom and hop it back to boat or let a nice drift let you cover water and pump blade off bottom why drifting. They are not always neutral especially in summer usually suspended under or around bait. Remember Saugeyes are half Walleye on lake Erie you are fishing for suspended walleyes quite often. This is where my and I am saying my theory comes into play I feel Saugeyes are 2 different monsters with around 70% with the stronger trait of the Sauger and the other 30% act more like the Walleye. The ones following the traits of the Sauger are the ones who are more active in shallow water,current and turbid waters. These fish I feel are easier to pattern to a extent. After ice off they are moving shallow to eat and get ready for spawm after spawn they will remain in a shallow water pattern till around mid June or if tempatures are above normal first part of June. then they will back off to deeper water 5 to 12 foot. notice my depths early those depths can and at times will be as shallow as 1 foot of water but generally will be running in 3 to 5 foot of water. where as the Saugeye that pattern walleyes more will after spawn join in on shallower bite off the points and edges closer to deeper water. as water warms they will roam deeper in water 15 to 30 foot feeding on schools of bait while still at times especially after dark to the tops of points and flats to feed as well. So I tend to chase the more active shallow water feeders who will feast on the the minnows and spawning fish in the bays and along the shorelines. They will stay there as long as food stays then they will start adjusting more to points edges and deeper flats. Now most of this I am mentioning fits to places like Alum and Hoover Pleasant hill. Totally different pattern in shallow lakes where after spawn fish will stay busy attacking bait and spawning fish. But will allow wind shifts and current to play more of a role on where they roam. There is alitle info to think about hope to pack as much in as I can on the main things to look for to help catch more fish from spring to winter.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Skippy your question on mid summer day where would I be. Well to be honest this time of year is very fun for me I have found a pattern that has proven itself over 20 some years to work consistently during the hottest days of Summer midday no wind and water no deeper then 3 to 4 foot with water temps as high as in 90's. It would be a shallow water lake and young of the year shad and boat traffic are keys to success. would use a 1/8th ounce Skippy jig in orange of chartreuse color with a 2.75 silktruese or glow perch Big Joshy Swimbait. If that is not waking them up which it usually does I will take a 1/8th ounce whistler jig and a bass minnow and cast it out and snap hop it back to shore. I am not using a boat this is from shore. There are days where I am sweating bullets and ready to pass out it is so hot and landing 2-3 # saugeyes one after another. Josh will attest to this pattern as I call him and send him pictures so that when one thinks I am crazy about the fish I am catching I have a witness. Keys are as said small 1/4" shad and occasional boat traffic. if on Alum I would be on a flat in 10 to 12 foot of water in midday 12 to 4 afternoon throwing jig with chunk of crawler tipped on it or whistler jig 1/4 ounce with bass minnow hopped off bottom or worm tipped on it and dragged and hopped off bottom. one of my favorite flats for this and also good for harnessing then as well is in front of Crisco bay. After that I would put on a trap bait or vibe blue chrome and cast it out count down to different depths and burn it back to boat looking for the active suspending fish. So that is what I would do and why I can say that is as you pointed out years of going out doing the dirty work to pattern fish on the lakes around central Ohio. Pretty much once the pattern has been figured out unless major changes to lake or stuctures they will continue to come to those spot year in and year out. Hope that answered your question.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is a thought. I have my opinion just want to know yours. You read on ogf reports of anglers who saugeye fish with little success. I know a bit about saugeyes and there behavior. Most of my saugeye spots do not get restocked on a yearly basis. Heck a lot of them have not been restocked in years. Most of the restocking is done in the big lakes like Indian or Seneca. I guess the question is do you think an angler has a higher chance of successfully catching eyes in a highly, yearly stocked lake versus a non stocked body of water? A lot of anglers think they are not doing something right when fishing for saugeyes when they have minimal success when in reality they may not have as many saugeyes to try to catch. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Slim i noticed Dave moved the times on the schedule around. Now on sat i think we both speak at 1 pm. Better double check that and i will also but as of yesterday thats what the web schedule said if i read it right

Salmonid


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks i will look I know that will be about the 3rd time change lol will look at it again.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Salmonid I don't see that when I look saturday it still shows me at 5 to 530?


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

We have David, the founder of the Columbus Fishing expo on our show tomorrow morning and I believe he's going to mention the individual species' speakers. Saturday 5-6am & 8-9am, Stream it > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Hey Slim i noticed Dave moved the times on the schedule around. Now on sat i think we both speak at 1 pm. Better double check that and i will also but as of yesterday thats what the web schedule said if i read it right
> 
> Salmonid


too many good sessions scheduled at the same time!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

fishslim said:


> Well for the fun of it Boatfisherdude yes Saugeyes suspend. I usually am not fishing for these Saugeyes. Alumking will be able to answer that better on how to get them. he will being talking as well at Expo on Alum eyes and white bass. I will in march fish deeper areas by known spawning areas with jigs and minnow or usually a blade bait either vertically pumped over fish or cast it sink it to bottom and hop it back to boat or let a nice drift let you cover water and pump blade off bottom why drifting. They are not always neutral especially in summer usually suspended under or around bait. Remember Saugeyes are half Walleye on lake Erie you are fishing for suspended walleyes quite often. This is where my and I am saying my theory comes into play I feel Saugeyes are 2 different monsters with around 70% with the stronger trait of the Sauger and the other 30% act more like the Walleye. The ones following the traits of the Sauger are the ones who are more active in shallow water,current and turbid waters. These fish I feel are easier to pattern to a extent. After ice off they are moving shallow to eat and get ready for spawm after spawn they will remain in a shallow water pattern till around mid June or if tempatures are above normal first part of June. then they will back off to deeper water 5 to 12 foot. notice my depths early those depths can and at times will be as shallow as 1 foot of water but generally will be running in 3 to 5 foot of water. where as the Saugeye that pattern walleyes more will after spawn join in on shallower bite off the points and edges closer to deeper water. as water warms they will roam deeper in water 15 to 30 foot feeding on schools of bait while still at times especially after dark to the tops of points and flats to feed as well. So I tend to chase the more active shallow water feeders who will feast on the the minnows and spawning fish in the bays and along the shorelines. They will stay there as long as food stays then they will start adjusting more to points edges and deeper flats. Now most of this I am mentioning fits to places like Alum and Hoover Pleasant hill. Totally different pattern in shallow lakes where after spawn fish will stay busy attacking bait and spawning fish. But will allow wind shifts and current to play more of a role on where they roam. There is alitle info to think about hope to pack as much in as I can on the main things to look for to help catch more fish from spring to winter.


Good stuff, thanks for the info!!!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Slim, you are correct, my fault, its on SUNDAY we are at the same time, 11-11:30, sorry about the confusion but originally I was slated for 2-2:30 and just noticed the change

Salmonid


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Hey Slim, you are correct, my fault, its on SUNDAY we are at the same time, 11-11:30, sorry about the confusion but originally I was slated for 2-2:30 and just noticed the change
> 
> Salmonid



Friday Fishslim and I are on at the same time. It would be nice if the OGF guys weren't on at the same time. You guys are the one's that I'm most excited about seeing.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes I did notice that we were on at same time.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

No problem Salmonid I will keep checking it just to make sure no more changes


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Hey fellow Saugeye enthusiasts i am looking forward to doing the Saugeye seminars at the Columbus Fishing Expo. Was thinking I would open this thread and see what questions you would like to see covered at the show. You can post your questions here or p.m. me if you want. Not saying will be able to get to all of them but will help in making the time I have the most useful to help ones have a better understanding of how to find them and catch them.
> Also I will be at the Big Joshy Swimbait booth all 3 days answering questions and helping in the booth. Look forward to meeting as many OGF members that I can. Thanks again.



Do Saugeyes run in age groups ?


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> We have David, the founder of the Columbus Fishing expo on our show tomorrow morning and I believe he's going to mention the individual species' speakers. Saturday 5-6am & 8-9am, Stream it > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/


 If you missed this interview about the upcoming Cols Fish Expo it will be on again tomorrow (Sunday) at 10am ET. Use the same link as above to stream it or listen over-air to 980-AM.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Question: What impact if any has the internet and social media had on the quantity and quality of Saugeye caught in any number of local bodies of water?


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm always interested in hearing thoughts on the effects of fronts, barometric pressure & lunar calendar on the bite.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Gps #`s? .... i think maybe advice on those tough times. Like dead winter open water,post spawn you know right after spawn that small dead period.,and dog days of summer. Catching fish in november,december is usually easier then january,febuary. Ect. ...
> 
> Thanks troy


Yeah. I only have one question... why am I getting skunked so often the last two months?!


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

What type of seasoning do you recommend for that sweet Saugeye flesh and what kind of beer goes best with it?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lemon pepper,Onion powder,Garlic powder,alittle salt drizzle with olive oil and a dab of butter put in foil seal leave on grill till flakes. Delicious with any type of your favorite beer. man I am hungry for some now!!


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

For those of us who are walleye fishermen, can you talk about the similarities and differences between saugeye and walleye? Preferred spawning areas, schooling behaviors, etc.? I will be working at the Muskies Inc. booth, hope to be able to attend your session!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Troy, I would like to learn your opinion on !
Saugeye basics- understanding your target species 
Seasonal patterns 
Identifying key locations 
Color selection 
Lure size and types 
Triggering strikes - How to turn looker into biters
Understanding the Effects of water temperature on saugeyes and how they react with the change
how to tune a stick bait 
proper selection of a rod, reel, and line


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Troy
I would like to know GPS coordinates of all your honey holes please.Please have them written down I'll pick them up Saturday at the show.
Thank you


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

jiggerman said:


> Troy
> I would like to know GPS coordinates of all your honey holes please.Please have them written down I'll pick them up Saturday at the show.
> Thank you


To the highest bidder.


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm in, quess I will have to crack open the piggy bank !!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies it is obvious I will not be able to answer all these during half hour seminar. So please stop by Big Josh booth and we can discuss your questions there.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Are their distinct subgroups or sub-populations of saugeye, a deep and a shallow population, in many reservoirs?


----------

